# How to enable Hyper-Threading?



## Derek895 (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a Sony PCG-K315M with a P4 3.06Ghz. I understand that this processor has what is known as Hyper-Threading. In another thread someone mentioned enabling and disabling this feature in the BIOS. I have checked the BIOS (phoenix) and there is no option to do this. I am assume the HT is off as the task manager should show graphs for 2 CPUs if its enabled. Does anyone know how to turn it on? Would I need to update the BIOS?

Thanks,

Derek


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

Derek895 said:


> I have a Sony PCG-K315M with a P4 3.06Ghz. I understand that this processor has what is known as Hyper-Threading. In another thread someone mentioned enabling and disabling this feature in the BIOS. I have checked the BIOS (phoenix) and there is no option to do this. I am assume the HT is off as the task manager should show graphs for 2 CPUs if its enabled. Does anyone know how to turn it on? Would I need to update the BIOS?


Since you said it a 3.06ghz cpu it tells me that your cpu do not support HT. There no option to turn it on because your computer cant run HT.

The 3.0ghz cpu have HT not the 3.06ghz.


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

If there is no option in the BIOS then maybe your motherboard does not support HT. Check both your processor and mobo specs and make sure they both support HT.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

mgoldb2 said:


> Since you said it a 3.06ghz cpu it tells me that your cpu do not support HT. There no option to turn it on because your computer cant run HT.
> 
> The 3.0ghz cpu have HT not the 3.06ghz.


WRONG MbGold2. There is a 3.06 P4 with 533 FSB that supports HT. Its the only one with 533 FSB !!!
But Falloutgod is right - your motherboard has to support HT aswell or you cannot take advantage of it.


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sarkast said:


> WRONG MbGold2. There is a 3.06 P4 with 533 FSB that supports HT. Its the only one with 533 FSB !!!


If we being picky the fsb is 133mhz not 533mhz.


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=19-117-021R&depa=0

:4-dontkno 

Looks like 533 to me.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Well i wasnt picky - and its not 166 either !!! :laugh:


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sarkast said:


> Well i wasnt picky - and its not 166 either !!! :laugh:


yeah I noticed my misstype ment to write 133mhz


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

FALLOUTGOD said:


> http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=19-117-021R&depa=0
> 
> :4-dontkno
> 
> Looks like 533 to me.



newegg got good prices but they not very bright when they come to there techinal specs.


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

Eh, I hope you're wrong cause I recently purchased quite a bit of stuff from there. :laugh:


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

FALLOUTGOD said:


> Eh, I hope you're wrong cause I recently purchased quite a bit of stuff from there. :laugh:


your fine they just say stuff that wrong sometime like for amd cpu they say fsb is intergrated on the chip.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

To come back to the original thread:

P4 3.06 Ghz 533 FSB that support HT are:

SL6SM, SL6S5, SL6K7, SL6JJ


----------



## Derek895 (Feb 17, 2005)

To be more precise, its a Mobile Pentium 4 (532) @3.06Ghz, 533 FSB, 1MB L2 Cache. Comes up on CPUZ as a Prescott model. I have run PCMARK04 and it says that HT is available but disabled.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

EDIT: This particular model supports HT - so it must be that your motherboard doesnt support it.


----------



## Derek895 (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok, but why would SONY use that processor on a MB that doesn't support it, especialy in a laptop when there is no way to upgrade the MB?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Why dont you ask Sony that question ? If there is anything that can be done to enable it i am sure they know.


----------



## Derek895 (Feb 17, 2005)

Just checked Intel's web site and looked at some past threads on this subject. According to Intel all their Mobile P4s have HT, thats from 2.8 to 3.46Ghz. Now I have just run a test utility from Intel which checks the MB, BIOS & CPU for HT compatibility. Not surprisingly the MB & BIOS failed, but puzzlingly the CPU failed too!! Its definately a 532 and should have HT according to Intel's website. What gives?


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

My guess is if the mobo does not support HT it could not really test to see if the CPU has it either. Thats a guess mind you, don't take my word for it.


----------



## Derek895 (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes, that would make sense. Thanks


----------

